# My Radioactive Costume Idea, any ideas to help me along?



## hellspawn69 (Sep 20, 2010)

So, I am thinking of maybe making a costume that's basically a guy who has been exposed to too much radiation. Nothing complex, no crazy make-up, etc.
My idea so far-

White lab coat style outfit.
Nametag saying I am a Nuclear Tech or something.
Yellow Glowsticks that I will wrap in maybe paper or wax paper, or something to diffuse the direct light from them, so it's more of a subtle glow. I plan on attaching them under the lab coat in a few spots.
Was thinking of maybe some kind of epoxy or glue that will dry in a way that I can paint it bright yellow, then attach it to my shoe or my shoulder with tape. So it looks like nuke-goo dripped on me.

Any ideas, thoughts, good ways to do some of the stuff?
I used great stuff for intestines for some other prop, and don't feel it will give me the 'slime' look I want for this.


----------



## hellspawn69 (Sep 20, 2010)

Any idea's on something I can pick up at a hardware type store that I can make the 'slime/ooze' out of, that will dry hard?


----------



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

I found this when i googled for glow in the dark goo. 
http://www.instructables.com/id/Glowing-Goo-using-cheap-easy-to-get-ingredients/

Might work for what youre try to do. I like the idea btw, looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## hellspawn69 (Sep 20, 2010)

DeadMeat, that stuff looks good, but I don't know how I could 'wear' it around someones house. I kind of want something that will harden in whatever shape I create it, so I can just attach it to my clothes, and not worry about ruining a couch or some carpet, lol.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Should be simple enough, you could use hot glue for the goo, masking tape off the area around it and spray it with some fluorescent paint (easy to find on ebay) ... I wish my Son was as easy he wanted me to buy him a hazmat suit!


----------



## hellspawn69 (Sep 20, 2010)

Lol, I would get hot in a hazmat suit, and it would be hard to drink in one also! 
Hot glue might work good, I am gonna have to see if I have a hot glue gun lying around.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

How about that spray foam stuff. This might souond crazy....but good costumes take some crazy 
Cover yourself in a trash bag (just head out) take a scrap T-shirt and spray foam odd oozing shapes on yourself (outside recommended) just make sure all the shapes are connected. after curing (20-30 mins) take off the shirt and hang it overnight.Cut away the remaining shirts then find a good mix of green colors and spray paint the foam.
Stay away from the bonfire that night.


----------

